# Hello From GirlInTrade



## GirlInTrade

:thumbsup: Well Hello everyone. I recently joined to increase my knowledge of the industry and to share what ever I can. I believe with what I have seen so far I will be able to do both often. I look forward to it.


----------



## CScalf

Welcome.


----------



## GirlInTrade

*Thank you.*

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Mrmac204

ditto! welcome!!


lauriescustomfinishing,ca


----------



## J F

welcome....so, how long ya been in "the trades", what's your experience?


----------



## Mike(VA)

Pictures. :whistling


----------



## J F

...it wasn't "GirlForTrade" ya pig 















































so, any pics? :laughing:


----------



## Mike(VA)

..it wasn't "GirlForTrade" ya pig 

Oh, ok. 

Visual qualifications? :whistling


----------



## CScalf

Yeah what JF said.....


----------



## J F

:w00t:


----------



## GirlInTrade

*Ok guys...*

Always the same in the construction circles isn't it boys. Maybe in time... Lets get to a respect of knowledge level 1st. 
I have worked in the construction trade for about 7 years. Got in straight out of school.
I work on the paper pushing side. I have learned alot about a varity of products from siding to commercial roofing. I have learned to do plan take offs and many other things along the way. I have been known to put the hard hat on and get my hands dirty too. 
Thanks for the welcome guys. I look forward to it.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Welcome. Lot's of good info to be had around here.:thumbsup:


----------



## silvertree

Welcome,
And yes, boys will be boys, some of us love women and some of us probably don't. Were all in the building business, and that's the glue for this posse.
Hang in there and you'll do fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## GirlInTrade

*Thanks*

Yep SilverTree boys will be boys and after all these years I'm more than used to it. Thanks.


----------



## JumboJack

Guy's are just not used to seeing girls around these parts...Welcome.


....are you hot?

Just kidding..
























....seriously,are you?


----------



## silvertree

Sometimes I wonder how many people we do scare off, then again, "There's no crying in construction".


----------



## mmike032

this tread is useless w/out pics


----------



## SLSTech

Welcome to CT


----------



## JonM

GirlInTrade said:


> :thumbsup: Well Hello everyone. I recently joined to increase my knowledge of the industry and to share what ever I can. I believe with what I have seen so far I will be able to do both often. I look forward to it.



You keep using this font size and these old farts will never be able to give you an answer to anything...:clap:


----------



## Dan_Watson

silvertree said:


> Sometimes I wonder how many people we do scare off, then again, "There's no crying in construction".


I think we only have a 25% retention rate currently...


----------



## Dan_Watson

JonM said:


> You keep using this font size and these old farts will never be able to give you an answer to anything...:clap:


Feel free to keep it so us young guys can help ya out:thumbup:


----------



## Mike(VA)

You keep using this font size and these old farts will never be able to give you an answer to anything...

Girly font. :laughing: Who wants to keep it that way? Alwaysconfusd11? Ok, you look at fonts, we'll look at pics. 

Not me, I'm bashful but many of the 'real men' on CT have posted pics of themselves. 'Real women, too.' Actually not bashful, just haven't figured out how to take a picture of myself with a digital camera. :sad:


----------



## silvertree

Yeah, I posted my pics and have been getting my b*lls busted ever since:laughing:

No wonder people use avatars.


----------



## nEighter

welcome


----------



## RCPainting

Welcome!


----------



## rbsremodeling

Welcome to CT


----------



## Mike(VA)

Well, welcome, GirlInTrade. Glad to see you can take it. You realize that cute guys don't even get this much attention. It goes with the territory; a new fluff shows up and everyone (male mostly) go nuts, think nuts, and are nuts. :laughing::laughing:

You interested in getting out in the field more often or like pushing papers around?


----------



## Darwin

GirlInTrade said:


> Well Hello everyone. I recently joined to increase my knowledge of the industry and to share what ever I can. I believe with what I have seen so far I will be able to do both often. I look forward to it.


 Welcome :thumbsup:. It's great to have a female's perspective here. Refreshing.


----------



## neolitic

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> I think we only have a 25% retention rate currently...


Members, or memory? :blink:


----------



## Darwin

neolitic said:


> Members, or memory? :blink:


:laughing:


----------



## dreamz

Welcome from Brooklyn, from another female in the trades


----------



## Kent Whitten

There was an all woman framing crew in Seattle when I lived there. They were quite frankly one of the best framing crews I've seen. Quality was top notch, they loved the free tan in summer, they got the job done. And were well respected. Takes some guts to work in construction if you are female. Paper pushing is not quite what I mean. You pick up a framing hammer and show the skill, you're tops in my books. 

Other guys on the crews get easily distracted though, like they're gonna get some if they just look over and catch the eye. "Dude....she looked at me...oh yeah, what'd I tell you, she wants me" 

Sure. Some dude with glow in the dark feet and ass. Attractive.


----------



## AmeliaP

Another chick!! :thumbup:


----------



## handyhands

*welcome to the site*

Tons of great knowledge to be shared in here.

Again, welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## willworkforbeer

Mike(VA) said:


> just haven't figured out how to take a picture of myself with a digital camera. :sad:


Simple really, just turn the camera around (so youre looking at the part that takes pictures and the back part is pointed away from you) then hit the button. Hope this helps


----------



## Mike(VA)

I tried and was blinded by the flash. Well, maybe the reflection of the flash in the mirror. The other problem was that the shutter button was on the wrong side. I am right-handed.  I guess I could get someone to take my mug shot. Damn simple solution if you ask me. :laughing:


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Welcome to the site GirlInTrade.

What type of office paper work do you do? Administrative, bookkeeping, etc...

A lot of the folks in the trades slack off on the office managerial tasks, so your insight could be helpful.

By the way, I had to force myself to defer from posting for a day, because I would have been one of the guys looking for pictures too. 

Just a bunch of Lonely and Pathetic Guys, aren't we?

Ed


----------



## marketingmaven

From one girl to another, welcome!:thumbsup:


----------



## JumboJack

marketingmaven said:


> From one girl to another, welcome!:thumbsup:


Pics?
























....:laughing:


----------



## GirlInTrade

*In Reply*



Ed the Roofer said:


> Welcome to the site GirlInTrade.
> 
> What type of office paper work do you do? Administrative, bookkeeping, etc...
> 
> A lot of the folks in the trades slack off on the office managerial tasks, so your insight could be helpful.
> 
> By the way, I had to force myself to defer from posting for a day, because I would have been one of the guys looking for pictures too.
> 
> Just a bunch of Lonely and Pathetic Guys, aren't we?
> 
> Ed


Well Ed I do a little of it all. Sales, admin., plan take offs, research and develop., and anything else the guys can get out of me. 

And hey Framerman... don't take for my capabilities for granted. I worked hard to get where I am. I have climbed roofs, carried windows and doors, measured twice and cut once... and paper pushing is heavier than you might think.


----------



## GirlInTrade

dreamz said:


> Welcome from Brooklyn, from another female in the trades


Thanks Dreamz nice to know we are not alone!


----------



## J F

GirlInTrade said:


> Well Ed I do a little of it all. Sales, admin., plan take offs, research and develop., *and anything else the guys can get out of me. *:w00t::w00t::w00t:
> 
> And hey Framerman... don't take for my capabilities for granted. I worked hard to get where I am. I have climbed roofs, carried windows and doors, measured twice and cut once... and paper pushing is heavier than you might think.


:laughing:


----------



## GirlInTrade

marketingmaven said:


> From one girl to another, welcome!:thumbsup:


 
Thanks marketingmaven.


----------



## build4y

What r u trading?


----------



## Tom Struble

you guys are pathetic:clap:


----------



## Meetre

welcome (a bit late)....I like the avatar, I'm wearing a t-shirt with that pic on it right now!


----------



## rwa

Hey Girlintrade ... thanks for sending the pics ... you look great


----------



## bradgunn

Welcome to CT. 
I had to post my intro twice to get any response. A girl shows up and forty six guys are all over it. I don't understand. 
About that font size.


----------

